# New 45 gallon tank setup



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

I just bought a new 45gallon tank at petco's a dollar a gallon sale. I would have got a bigger tank but this tank will replace my 33 gallon hex flat back tank(fits the stand).
Also i won't have to buy a new filter, light, heater, hood(From my 30g long) or under gravel jet system.

The 45gallon is 36''x12''x24'' the 33gallon is 36''x12''x21''

I plan put silica sand in it and use some slate tiles to make caves.

I would like to post pictures but im not sure how to. Can some give me some directions on how to?


----------



## jjzero (Sep 24, 2006)

Read this.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=19071


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

this is the 45gallon tank i bought from petco


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

The first thing i did was put in the ugj's from my old tank that im replacing with this tank.









Then i added the pool filter sand about 50 pounds 









Next i removed my old tank from its stand and replaced it with the new one


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

now its time to add water 
i saved the water from my old tank








[/img]


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

Added my power head and filter 








then added my hood and light and some lava rock just to c how it looked


----------



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

looking good so far. I just put my 55g togeather. eggcreat and silica sand but I put it in dry..will that be a problem? I dont have any UGJ's so thats out.. and I still need more rocks. Just bought the stand today too.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Ash3r said:


> I just put my 55g togeather. eggcreat and silica sand but I put it in dry..will that be a problem?


If you didn't pre-rinse your sand then it will make your water very brown. I had to rinse mine in a bucket a good 10 times before the water ran clear. It will save you a _lot_ of headache if you remove it now and rinse it in a bucket instead of having to do tons of full water changes in the tank.


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

Natalie said:


> Ash3r said:
> 
> 
> > I just put my 55g togeather. eggcreat and silica sand but I put it in dry..will that be a problem?
> ...


i Agree with natalie you should probably wash it. I know thats a set back and will take a little while and will be a pain to do but it will be worth it.

Also if you do take the sand out or if you don't i would recomend puting in Under gravel jets the pvc pipe doesn't cost but like 5 bucks alltogether(thats all i spent). But the reverse power head costs like 40 bucks.(but its worth it). I don't know if money is a factor but if it is still put in the pvc jets


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

i finally got the slate siliconed and put in the tank








in the back left corner i used some pieces of slate to block out the sight of that ugly powerhead
















i also made and underground cichlid cave(found here http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... d_cave.php)








i hope to put the fish in it soon but im going to let it cycle for a little bit


----------



## audiontz (May 27, 2006)

I like it it is very nice


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

I've finally put the fish in and they seem to like the new setup and the extra space.


----------



## Jason Gastrich (Aug 30, 2007)

I recently bought the same 45 gallon tank from PetCo for $45. Great deal.

I have a question or two. I am upgrading from a 25 gallon tank and I took nearly all of the water and the old filter from that tank and put it in the new one. Plus, I took 3 lava rocks I had been using in the old tank and put them in the new one. I am using new rocks/gravel and about 20 gallons of new water.

Will my fish experience any problems while it cycles? Or will I have enough bacteria in the tank already that it won't really cycle? I've had fish for a long time, but I've never upgraded like this.

I also have a question about the filter. I'm pretty certain my old filter is for tanks that are between 20-30 gallons. Should I get a new one for the 45 gallon tank or will this one do fine?

Thanks for your time. I'll post some pictures, soon. I'm blessed with a very nice set up.

Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Most people suggest water over turn rate of 10 x per hour, in your case 450 gph. You probably should add another filter to up your rate and keep the water clear. Remember those ratings on the filters are for low load. I go by the minimum rating on the box. Double the gallons of your tank (45x2=90) and find one that fits that size tank. You may want to add something like an Aquaclear 110 or similar. Most here will tell you that more filtration is always better.

With two filters you can clean one at a time and have active bio still going the other filter. For example, (mine are hob filters) I clean one filter and replace the filter floss, then two weeks later, clean the other one, rotating like that.

As far as cycling goes, I would test and see where you are. It would make sense that you have added biologicals with the used filter and lava rocks to your new tank, but there is more water volume and the gravel is new. The jury is out on whether or not the used water is helpful in cycling your tank. Be sure to keep an eye on those test numbers, you may have to do some water changes until things level out.

Did you put the fish you had already in there or are you adding more/new?

You have gone a bunch larger in size of aquariums, that's exciting :thumb: Please do post pics when you are ready!

alicem


----------



## Jason Gastrich (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for your reply!

I'll be careful and monitor everything closely. I have a bottle of AmQuel Plus that removes nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, chlorine, and chloramines. Do you think it'd be wise to squirt some in there every couple of days as it cycles?

I added all of the fish already. They seem to be doing fine. I have some water testing equipment, so I'll try to test the water to make sure.

Sincerely,
Jason


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

Jason Gastrich said:


> I recently bought the same 45 gallon tank from PetCo for $45. Great deal.
> 
> I have a question or two. I am upgrading from a 25 gallon tank and I took nearly all of the water and the old filter from that tank and put it in the new one. Plus, I took 3 lava rocks I had been using in the old tank and put them in the new one. I am using new rocks/gravel and about 20 gallons of new water.
> 
> ...


Im not sure about the cycling because im pretty new to this too.

What you could do is just buy another filter with the same gph as your old one or one with a little more and you could just run two filters.
I am running an aquaclear 50 on my 45g and it seems to be doing a good job.(for now)

if you do plan to just run one big filter i would recommend to get the next step up from aquaclear50(i think i might need to add antoher small filter, as my tank gets stocked up with fish)

Not to arque with alicem but i don't think u would need as much gph as aquaclear 110. In my opinion.
I think it would be a bit of an over kill. Just my opinion

Can't wait to see so pictures!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

It depends on where you are in the water cycle.

If your tank has cycled, then you can add Amquel to the replacement water.

If your tank is still cycling, I'm pretty sure you should not add any of that stuff. It gives false testing readings. Check the article on cycling your tank. It is mentioned in there.

That suggestion of the AC 110 was just that, a suggestion.  Read and research, then use your best judgement. :thumb:

Have fun with it, this is a great hobby!

Alicem


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

I changed some things around i wanted to use some natural rocks but i couldn't find what i wanted. So instead i used some lava rock from the old tank and stacked it in the corner. I also moved the undergravel cave into the back right corner where i put the lava rock. And then I added some more little rocks, some more slate and a small plant.




























Im very pleased with the outcome. 
What do you think? any suggestions?


----------



## Jason Gastrich (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice setup. Do you have a pleco in there? He'll help eat the algae.

You'll may need more hiding spots and room when they get bigger, but it looks nice for now.


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

No not yet i would like to get a pleco but *** been busy lately. Also i want to find a pleco thats not a common pleco.(a cool looking one) I need to get some more fish too. I think i will get some more lava rock too. What i really want are some nice river rocks simliar to what i have now and pile them in the one corner.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Your tank and fish look great!

Be sure you have algae growing in your aquarium before adding the pleco of your choice.

I like the bristle nose pleco. The males have these gnarly horn like things growing on their noses, hence the name. They get about 5-6" at maturity and eat algae their entire lives. I've read they need driftwood to gnaw on for digestion. There may be concerns about the driftwood affecting water hardness, but I really think it's affect is gradual and only slightly. If that is a problem, things like crushed coral, etc can offset it. Plus, I wouldn't think you would need a very large piece of wood, anyway.

One suggestion I would make is a black background to hide the utility wires.

Thanks for sharing pics of your hard work and end results with us :thumb: 
Alicem


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Great job, very nice. Have you made any plans for your original tank yet? Looks like a good start on MTS


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you

Thats definitly a cool pleco but my problem is that i can't find any where to buy one.



> One suggestion I would make is a black background to hide the utility wires.


Someday i will get a black background but like i said *** been pretty busy lately.



> Great job, very nice. Have you made any plans for your original tank yet? Looks like a good start on MTS


Thanks again.
No i haven't made any plans for the original tank its just sitting in the attic. I thought it might be a good project for a planted community tank. To upgrade my Tropical fish into from their little 10 gallon tank 
But what i really want to do next is a saltwater tank, but not in that tank i was think along the lines of another 40+ gallons predrilled so i can have a sump that will allow for more water so it will be easier to mantain good water conditions
Also if i go saltwater it might be living room exceptable but that tank isn't, so i don't know what im going to do with it just yet.

What does MTS mean?


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

Heres a picture of the original tank


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

tyty22 said:


> What does MTS mean?


*M*utiple *T*ank *S*yndron


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hahahaha i never heard that one before. Ya i guess i do have MTS. So far i have a 10 gallon community tank a 30 gallon long turtle tank and a 45gallon cichlid tank and there is a possiblity for a saltwater tank and maybe even a 125 gallon tank for my cichlids.


----------



## evelynmarch26 (Oct 29, 2007)

IMO, it wouldn't be wise to use any chemicals besides conditioner
I myself just started a cichlid tank, was planning on doing a fishlesscycle, but never got around it
I added fish after only one week
I'm monitoring my parameters very closely, and have experienced a nitrite and ammonia spike, my nitrites are at 2ppm and ammonia is at .25 since about a week
The only think i do, is doing waterchanges of 10% every other day, until my cycle will be completed

eve


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

The tank has been up and running for about 4 months now and is doing good. The fish seem happy. 


> IMO, it wouldn't be wise to use any chemicals besides conditioner


i use water conditioner for peace of mind i don't trust our towns water.


----------



## rashondasdriver (Sep 25, 2007)

I work at Petco. There's always a sale in late August through September sometime. It's our dollar a gallon. Last year it worked on every single tank. This year it only worked on tank from 20-55 gallons. Also we're slated to have a spring sale that should be good for powerheads, filters, and media. We use the sales to boost our winter sales. Keep your eyes on the newspaper ads, or make a friend of your local aquatics specialist. Don't let them feed you a line about not knowing when the sales are coming, we know two to three weeks in advance. Also watch for huge shipments of tanks to infiltrate your local Petco, sure sign of a sale.
Oh, and shop your LFS. They really know their stuff, we're not technically trained in any department. We're given a general overview and dumped on the floor, so ALWAYS double check the info you get at a Petco.


----------



## rashondasdriver (Sep 25, 2007)

Wood is a good idea for any pleco. There's more and more evidence that it supports their digestion, and may even constitute a part of their diet in the wild.


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

> Also we're slated to have a spring sale that should be good for powerheads, filters, and media.


Might just take advatage of this when and if i got salt water


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

I finally got another fish. Also i would really like to add a background. So my question is black or blue?

P.S

Also i did some research on saltwater tanks and found some good but disapointing results. 
I discovered that many people can agree keeping a saltwater tank isn't as difficult as as they are said to be. But i also discovered that setting up a saltwater tank is much more expensive then i thought. (Live rock $7per/pound when its recomended to have 1 pound per/gallon!)

So i don't think i will be setting up a large saltwater tank but maybe a smaller one 10-20 gallons. Maybe a saltwater tank kit that comes with all of proper/needed lighting and filtration.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Usually the blue background comes with black on the other side. Temporarily put it on there, take a pic, then switch to the other color. If you can't decide, you are good at posting pictures, let us see. I'll bet someone here will have an opinion.  Sometimes it depends on how the rock, fish and substrate colors look with it.

About the salt water, I will tell you I have no experience with them. On the whole, though, larger tanks are usually more stable and the water params. change slower. I assume that theory translates into the salt water aquarium too. The fish are extremely expensive, which isn't to say that cichlids are cheap.  If you are drawn to salt water because of the colorful fish, Malawi tanks are very colorful. Of course, in the end, it is your aquarium and your hobby. (maybe I'm just trying to keep you with us and not running off to some salt water forum :lol: )

Alicem


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

> Usually the blue background comes with black on the other side. Temporarily put it on there, take a pic, then switch to the other color. If you can't decide, you are good at posting pictures, let us see. I'll bet someone here will have an opinion. Sometimes it depends on how the rock, fish and substrate colors look with it.


I got the blue and black background and i did some switching around and have decided on the black background. I'll take some pic's later when it gets dark out.



> About the salt water, I will tell you I have no experience with them. On the whole, though, larger tanks are usually more stable and the water params. change slower. I assume that theory translates into the salt water aquarium too. The fish are extremely expensive, which isn't to say that cichlids are cheap. If you are drawn to salt water because of the colorful fish, Malawi tanks are very colorful. Of course, in the end, it is your aquarium and your hobby. (maybe I'm just trying to keep you with us and not running off to some salt water forum )


lol :lol: no im not going to give up my cichlids. from what i've read larger saltwater tank usually do have more stable water params. but im looking more at the cost $$. Some salt water fish are extremely expense but in a 12 gallon tank 2 or 3 small fish like clowns aren't any more then cichlids. 
there are a couple reasons i want to go saltwater
1. i want something more challenging
2. i would like to try keeping corals and stuff
3. all the saltwater tanks i've seen are so cool, so natural looking
4. yes some cichlids are very colorful but salt water fish are even better


----------



## Ash3r (Jun 3, 2007)

lookin good i hope all your fish are still happy!!!


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks

All the fish seem to be happy their begging for food right now because its almost dinner time :lol:


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

finally took some pictures 








made some new caves








its a little hard to see in the picture but i made an "L" out of 2 slate tiles to box in the heater and power head








some more caves








i wish i had a better camera because this picture would have been great








i also found at lowes today some blue led christmas lights that made prefect moon lights/ lunar lights for the tank. i used the tray that the lights came in to hold around 6 leds in both sides of my light and just let the rest of the lights hang down the back of the tank just the tank they give of just the right amount of blue light the pictures don't really show it well but there perfect in real life.


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

hey everybody wow its been a real long time since i last posted here but im back and the tank is still up and running not much has changed.

Well first off the Fish have gotten HUGE!!(well not really but they have grown alot)

I have started to feed them live feeder minows every once in a while to spice up the menu for the fish. some of the fish like the live food others not so much but hey "you can led a horse to water but you can't make it drink"

also i have reaquascaped a couple of times. I just reaquascaped tonight, which inspired me to post here aqain

I will try and post some pictures here tomorrow as im too tired to do the process of camera-computer-file-file-photobucket-upload-post-img...img-repeat-repeat-repeat-repeat........... 
I try tomorrow

also I have dived into saltwater and it is awesome (but expensive) which is the real down side because i have a very little cash flow.
If you would like i can post some pictures of my saltwater tank its a 12 gallon aquapod.

its impossible to choose between cichlids and saltwater both have there positives and negatives but for the most part with my saltwater i can keep corals and clown fish but you CAN'T get the amazing fish like cichlids without either not keeping corals or having a HUGE tank 
So i keep my cichlids on the one side of my room and my saltwater tank on the other


----------



## como1103 (Feb 3, 2008)

I would like to see pics of your salt water tank. I have thought about maybe putting one together for my nephew... every time he comes over he asks why i dont have a "nemo fish"

also, how much do you think you spent altogether on the salt water setup?


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

como1103 said:


> I would like to see pics of your salt water tank. I have thought about maybe putting one together for my nephew... every time he comes over he asks why i dont have a "nemo fish"
> 
> also, how much do you think you spent altogether on the salt water setup?


ALOT

for a 12 gallon aquapod with PC's is about $200
diy stand $50 
live rock $80+
live sand $20+
salt $20+
test kits $30+
heater $25
water change heater and powerhead $50
buckets $10
fish (black saddle clown and false clown diamond-goby) $20-$30-$30
CUC $20
corals $100 so far 
additives $20
thats like $700
it all adds up quick
here is a link to my tank over at nanoreef http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.p ... &hl=tyty22


----------



## tyty22 (Aug 18, 2007)

here are some pictures


----------

